# Frog ID Please



## cement (Mar 7, 2010)

Can anyone id these frogs please? I 
The first was near Canberra, and the second at Watagan Ck, Laguna.
And check out the yellow power ranger fly!


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 7, 2010)

First is Spotted Grass Frog _Limnodynastes tasmaniensis_


----------



## Klaery (Mar 7, 2010)

Pretty sure the second one is Litoria peronii. Can't see it in the pics but I imagine it had quite a bit of colour on its thighs?


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 7, 2010)

Just a guess at the second as a Brown Tree Frog _Litoria ewingii_


----------



## wasgij (Mar 7, 2010)

both right


----------



## wasgij (Mar 7, 2010)

haha gotta be quick nah its definetly perons


----------



## Herpgirl (Mar 7, 2010)

spotted marsh frog and perons tree frog


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 7, 2010)

perons have to be one of my favourite frogs. Nice work there.

Power rangers!


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 7, 2010)

second is a peroni tree frog


----------

